# Ohio River this weekend



## Mark Copley (May 10, 2017)

I am thinking about heading down to Portsmouth and doing some Ohio River fishing this weekend and was wondering if anybody can tell me how the river looks. I see from the websites that the water has been up and is heading back down but I was wondering about the water condition is it chocolate milk with tons of debris or is it looking good.

Any info appreciated


----------



## PJF (Mar 25, 2009)

Chocolate milk and up about 5 ft. in Marietta today. Not much debris.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Mark Copley said:


> I am thinking about heading down to Portsmouth and doing some Ohio River fishing this weekend and was wondering if anybody can tell me how the river looks. I see from the websites that the water has been up and is heading back down but I was wondering about the water condition is it chocolate milk with tons of debris or is it looking good.
> 
> Any info appreciated


I live in Portsmouth across from the Scioto River and is is as muddy as it can be, so it empties into the Ohio so it is super muddy. No debris but you might check back before you come down,,,,Dave


----------



## Mark Copley (May 10, 2017)

Thanks .. I will check back Friday but looking like I will wait a week. I grew up in Portsmouth nice to come back from time to time.


----------



## Mark Copley (May 10, 2017)

Dave - you live across from the little or big scioto river? I graduated from Minford and grew up in Camp Benett close to Sciotoville.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Cincinnati is the same as Marietta.
Muddy, falling, but in the willows. No debris.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Rode over the river yesterday by Wheeling, still up and muddy as all get out. Haven't had a lot of rain here but they have had it North and East. Creeks look good but the Big O looks like a waste of time.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Sunday, June 30th
Dropping back to somewhat normal, but quite muddy and running hard.
Maybe by mid-week.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Mark Copley said:


> Dave - you live across from the little or big scioto river? I graduated from Minford and grew up in Camp Benett close to Sciotoville.


 I'm across from the big Scioto but have had many a great day on the Little. I grew up in New Boston and learned to fish the Ohio there at the end of West Ave. Do most of my fishing at Greenup now.


----------



## Mark Copley (May 10, 2017)

Thanks ... I am planning on coming down this weekend.


----------



## PJF (Mar 25, 2009)

CLEARING UP IN THE MARIETTA AREA FALLING BUT UP ABOUT 1.5 FT. UNTIL THE NEXT FROG STRANGLER HITS.....


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Tuesday, July 2nd - Lawrenceburg, Indiana
Looked good today. Up just a tad, and stained somewhat considerably, BUT I wouldn't call it muddy.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Cincinnati - Thursday, July 4th
While not completely at summer pool, and still somewhat stained, I'd say go for it.
It looked pretty good, and there were boats on the river today.


----------



## Mark Copley (May 10, 2017)

Thanks for all the reports heading to Portsmouth in the morning.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Cincinnati -- Sunday, July 7th
While it looked good on the trip over the river in the morning.
It appeared not so good later in the evening. Back up somewhat, muddy, and some debris.
No consistency whatever.


----------

